# Rug Yarn



## dhodge (Jul 20, 2013)

I am interested in spinning rug yarn. I saw this big stitch hook and this beautiful alpaca yarn they were using. 
I can't remember if I asked this question here, but could anyone tell me how to spin this huge yarn.
Presently, I am corespinning it, but I find that to be a 2 step process. First I am spinning roving into large loosely spun singles then spinning that onto the core. I am just wondering if there is a better way to do this.
I am always looking for that better way.:shrug:


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

What are you using for a core? I think for rugs I'd spin singles tightly and ply 4 singles together to make a round, thick yarn. I can't imagine core spinning enough for a rug, but I might be thinking of something different. I'm interested to read how this works for you.


----------



## dhodge (Jul 20, 2013)

Polly,
I am experimenting, I think your idea might be the best, I am looking for large coils. (kind of fluffy)
For the core I am using icelandic togs that I spun into singles. It is amazing to work with and it really grips the coil. I have some beautiful icelandic that I got from Two Tracks. It is wonderful to spin. I am going to blend the thel from the icelandic with some alpaca. It is bunny soft, I am hoping to use the alpaca/icelandic for the coils. I will let you know how that goes. 
They sell this type of yarn in bumps which is approx. 140-150 yrds. It is supposed to be enough to make a throw rug. $115-$140 a bump. I'm NOTgoing to spend that kind of money on a rug. So I thought I would make it myself. I could not bring my self to pay $95.00 for the U size tunisian hook, so I settled for a T that has the extention tube and knob on it. I was able to get a 32" hook for $23.00 which included shipping. When I get one done I will add a pic. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I'll be watching for your updates on this. For future reference, if you need a very large tunisian hook it's pretty easy to carve a hook into the end of a dowel stick. You can make a stop on one end with a pretty button or even a rubber band. I'd spin a bit of the yarn and work it before spinning a bunch -- make sure your crocheting isn't going to undo your spinning, if it does, just reverse direction.


----------

